# Anyone tried Alli for weight loss?



## FinallySolved (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi. I posted here a few years ago. I solved my problem of chronic C and shared my experience then. But, because I have moved, and I eat out most of the time, I have had to find other high-fiber places to eat...anyway, I have had a tough time getting used to the new foods and had a relapse...I was wondering, has anyone tried the weight loss product from GlaxoSmithKline called Alli? It has been around a while as a prescription, but now released as non-prescription strength. The side effects are gross: greasy diarrhea. But, because we are constantly constipated, it seems that may be a welcomed "side effect."Has anyone here tried the weight loss product? Did the grease get things moving? As a IBS-C sufferer, did it help?Thanks!


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

HiI'm new here so missed your previous posts - how did you cure your constipation.?


----------



## FinallySolved (Dec 14, 2004)

janetmtt said:


> HiI'm new here so missed your previous posts - how did you cure your constipation.?


It was a long post...but basically, I followed what everyone else has said here, and what Drs. have said: LOTS of Fiber. Lots of water. Lots of exercise. And, lots of time in the bathroom....I can repost it if anyone is interested, but this topic I'd like dedicated to the "side effects" of Alli or Xenical.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Yes - repost it on another thread if that is OK and keep this one for Alli!


----------

